# 2016 Z4 Disc



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

Anyone experience their crank coming loose after every ride? I bring it to my LBS who tightens the crankset to spec every time, but this keeps happening.

Do I have a bad BB shell or crank? I'm extremely frustrated.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

phrantic said:


> Anyone experience their crank coming loose after every ride? I bring it to my LBS who tightens the crankset to spec every time, but this keeps happening.
> 
> Do I have a bad BB shell or crank? I'm extremely frustrated.



Doesn't that bike have a threaded BB?


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Doesn't that bike have a threaded BB?


No, it's BB30. I've seriously never been so dissatisfied with a bike, it's a great ride (when I can ride it) but at this point it can't be ridden because the crank comes so loose each time that there's no point leaving the house with it making it a $2800 garage decoration.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

phrantic said:


> No, it's BB30. I've seriously never been so dissatisfied with a bike, it's a great ride (when I can ride it) but at this point it can't be ridden because the crank comes so loose each time that there's no point leaving the house with it making it a $2800 garage decoration.


Shoulda bought the Z5, rim brakes and a threaded BB.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Are they following the procedure in this manual? They need to be torquing the bolt that holds the crank together as well as adjusting the preload nut.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...cs/95-6115-012-000_rev_d_road_cranksets_1.pdf


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

cobra_kai said:


> Are they following the procedure in this manual? They need to be torquing the bolt that holds the crank together as well as adjusting the preload nut.
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...cs/95-6115-012-000_rev_d_road_cranksets_1.pdf


I assume so since Felt installs the crank before boxing- My shop has plenty of experience with this bike and SRAM components, so when the owner pulled it apart and put it back together the first time, I have total confidence he did it right.

I've ridden the bike 7 times since i picked it up and it's been in three times for this. The first time it happened was on the very first ride. I'm just hoping they can get something done, because at this point, I just want my money back and I'll go buy from a different manufacturer, which is a bummer since I own two Felts and had a plan to buy another this summer.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Shoulda bought the Z5, rim brakes and a threaded BB.



I wanted disc. My F75 has BB30 and I've never had an issue, nor have any of the other three people I know that got this bike from my LBS.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I'm definitely not a SRAM expert as all my bikes are shimano, but unless your BB30 bottom bracket itself is getting loose it sounds more like it is a problem with the crankset and not the frame. You might want to repost this in the components and wrenching subforum though and get some more experienced eyes on the problem.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

F75 has Shimano gear on it and uses a Shimon BB that is threaded. Sounds like an issue with the cranks and not so much the BB. Give it to the shop until it's fixed, I would think they could torque it down and take it for a spin and diagnose the issue. Provided it loosens up again.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

FeltF75rider said:


> F75 has Shimano gear on it and uses a Shimon BB that is threaded. Sounds like an issue with the cranks and not so much the BB. Give it to the shop until it's fixed, I would think they could torque it down and take it for a spin and diagnose the issue. Provided it loosens up again.


Mine is a 13 with the FSA BB30 and gossamer crank. I have a feeling I just got bad a bad crankset. I think either way 30 miles home after noticing the crank was wobbling on my first ride probably did some damage.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't know why I thought your F75 was a 16. I had a 2011 F75 that only had one issue and it was rock solid. Both my bikes now are BB 30. My F2 has an adaptor but no issues either. The Tarmac has had zero as well. Seriously give it to that shop until it's right. I would think the shop could get it handled pretty quickly if the really dug into it. They should check the tolerances of the BB and give the cranks a good look. Should never have loosened up in the first place.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

FeltF75rider said:


> Don't know why I thought your F75 was a 16. I had a 2011 F75 that only had one issue and it was rock solid. Both my bikes now are BB 30. My F2 has an adaptor but no issues either. The Tarmac has had zero as well. Seriously give it to that shop until it's right. I would think the shop could get it handled pretty quickly if the really dug into it. They should check the tolerances of the BB and give the cranks a good look. Should never have loosened up in the first place.



Shop has it, SRAM is sending a new crankset, so hopefully that does it


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Did your Z4 Disc get sorted out with the new crankset? I have been riding mine for 2 weeks now with no problems. Sure, the discs squeak/squeal every now and then, but there are no bottom bracket or crank problems.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

So, after 4 weeks the chain side crank arm came loose just as you described. Made the chain wheels wobble so I could not shift to the large ring. I tightened it with an 8 mm hex. Rode 175 miles for MS bike over the weekend and had one of the mechanics check to make sure the crank arm wasn't coming loose again. So far, so good. But now the chain falls off the large crank (can't fall to the frame side with SRAM chain catcher). Had the bike shop adjust, but it still falls off.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I would take the bike back to the LBS and request a refund or a permanent fix that I can approve and live with.. The margin everyone makes on higher end bikes these days is ridiculous!! Especially for a Chinese made frame and components. Take it back, You spent too much money not to be ecstatic!!


----------

